# Articular cartilage biopsy



## scooter1 (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a first for me. Would appreciate some help. Surgeon performed Arthroscopic Articular carilage biopsy, medial aspect lateral femoral condyle.
The report reads:
A large articular cartilage defect was noted. The articular cartilage biopsy from the medial aspect of the lateral femoral condyle was obtained. This was sent off to the lab.

There were other procedures, but I am not sure about this one. It was an
Arthroscopy.   Please help.
Thank you


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Feb 4, 2011)

My doc has done cartilage harvest for purposes of reimplantation in the future.

If you look at open code for implantation 27412- it directs you to 29870 for cartilage harvest, so that is the code I use, however, it is usually included in most other knee scopes.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have since learned that there is a code S2112.


----------

